# What mbuna species?



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

I got this guy from a tank which was labeled as metriaclima lombardoi. I picked up a real female kenyi, and got this guy along with her, but I have not found what species it might be, maybe a pseudotropheus? Or a kenyi hybrid? But the thing is he does not look very much like my male kenyi I do have, and my male kenyi does not seem to chase him around, which I would have thought would be typical of having another male like him in the tank. He used to be blue when I bought him, he is currently about 3.5"


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

could it be this http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=798


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't think it's a kenyi for a couple of reasons.

1) Too many bars - while I know many kenyi are poor quality and have bad barring, this looks like a fairly "clean" fish so I don't think this is the case.

2) Bars are triangular in shape on a kenyi - Ideal is 5 bars that are triangular shaped going from top to bottom.

I'm guessing a hybrid. He's a nice looking one, but I still think that's what it is. I doubt a store would accidentally get a fairly rare or less common breed and sell it as a kenyi.


----------

